

IBM Building worlds largest data array, 120PB - ChuckMcM
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2011-08/ibm-building-worlds-largest-data-array-120-petabytes-worth

======
ChuckMcM
Not the largest.

I find it interesting that IBM doesn't get the whole 'you don't have to put it
in a 1960's data center' mentality.

120PB is 120,000 TB drives, is 10,000 12 disk 'shelves', at NetAPP
connectivity standards that's 120 filers, at Facebook's open compute standards
that is 5,000 machines. Cut those in half with 2TB drives.

'course they don't say if that is 'delivered' storage or 'raw' storage, but
sadly its not quite the engineering feat that it would have been 10 years ago.

